# C02 Injection?



## theblackduck8907 (Dec 11, 2008)

I got some plants off of a buddy of mine almost 2 weeks ago now. They were an amazon sword and 2 microsword patches, but I am having a problem with the micro swords. The plants are growing, but they seem to be thinning out quite rapidly and the thinning out is surpassing the new growth. I have been running DIY C02 but I have it plumbed into my HOB filter into the prefilter foam. It seemed to work well for the 2 melon ball swords I had and the amazon sword but the micros are dying. The tanks does get dosed with ferts when I do water changes and has solid under substrate fert sticks. Anyone have any ideas what I should do?


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

theblackduck8907 said:


> I got some plants off of a buddy of mine almost 2 weeks ago now. They were an amazon sword and 2 microsword patches, but I am having a problem with the micro swords. The plants are growing, but they seem to be thinning out quite rapidly and the thinning out is surpassing the new growth. I have been running DIY C02 but I have it plumbed into my HOB filter into the prefilter foam. It seemed to work well for the 2 melon ball swords I had and the amazon sword but the micros are dying. The tanks does get dosed with ferts when I do water changes and has solid under substrate fert sticks. Anyone have any ideas what I should do?


running co2 through a HOB I think is not a good idea because it is not a closed system which means co2 will escape out of the top before it hits the water. how much light?


----------



## DanieleRoma (Dec 15, 2009)

more than CO2 try to put them under phyto neon lights (red neon lights) and give them liquid fertilizer no sticks and pillows. Like anubias plants, they take substances from leafs no with roots (sorry for my bad english.. i hope you understand) so use liquids.

I do it with riccia fluitans, anubias and microsorum in my tank and... no problems at all. even having ADA substrate, I use xaqua liquid leaf system.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I love your tank and your english is probably easier to understand then half the people on this site.

i though actinic lights didn't do much for plants, or are neon lights different?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

If you can afford a canister get one and run ur Co2 into it. The canister is closed to whatever Co2 goes into it goes into the tank. Also you might want to try some Florish excel with your ferts. I have saw a ton a new growth with better lights, a good amount of Co2, and the excel. Get back to us about how many watt lights you have and what the rating (6700k-10k is best for plants).


----------



## DanieleRoma (Dec 15, 2009)

sean-820 said:


> I love your tank and your english is probably easier to understand then half the people on this site.
> 
> i though actinic lights didn't do much for plants, or are neon lights different?


right 100%!! actinic blue lights arent ok for plants but are really usefull for zooxantantellae in marine tanks with corals who eats algae like tridacna and many others. In fresh water are much better phytolights with hot colours like red/pink specter. In my tank i use 2 54watt t5 fiji pink neons and 2 54 watt t5 white neon lights but since 4 days i've a new fish in the tank (a manueli) so i'm opening only the pink lights and... the plants are better thank before







strange eh?
I've also saw that blue specter lights increase algas so... better use the blue leds only for the "night period" by my point of view


----------



## theblackduck8907 (Dec 11, 2008)

Sorry it has taken me a few days to get back work has been crazy this past week. But anyways I am running 2 54 Watt white 6700k lights. I redid my injection and now am running a CO2 reactor near my powerhead instead of into the HOB pump.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

DanieleRoma said:


> I love your tank and your english is probably easier to understand then half the people on this site.
> 
> i though actinic lights didn't do much for plants, or are neon lights different?


right 100%!! actinic blue lights arent ok for plants but are really usefull for zooxantantellae in marine tanks with corals who eats algae like tridacna and many others. In fresh water are much better phytolights with hot colours like red/pink specter. In my tank i use 2 54watt t5 fiji pink neons and 2 54 watt t5 white neon lights but since 4 days i've a new fish in the tank (a manueli) so i'm opening only the pink lights and... the plants are better thank before :laugh: strange eh?
I've also saw that blue specter lights increase algas so... better use the blue leds only for the "night period" by my point of view
[/quote]

Ok i thought you were referring to actinics as neons, but i guess it was just the pink that you were referring to neons and its moon light led that give the actinic appearance. Once again i love all the anubias (i think thats what they are)


----------



## DanieleRoma (Dec 15, 2009)

sean-820 said:


> I love your tank and your english is probably easier to understand then half the people on this site.
> 
> i though actinic lights didn't do much for plants, or are neon lights different?


right 100%!! actinic blue lights arent ok for plants but are really usefull for zooxantantellae in marine tanks with corals who eats algae like tridacna and many others. In fresh water are much better phytolights with hot colours like red/pink specter. In my tank i use 2 54watt t5 fiji pink neons and 2 54 watt t5 white neon lights but since 4 days i've a new fish in the tank (a manueli) so i'm opening only the pink lights and... the plants are better thank before :laugh: strange eh?
I've also saw that blue specter lights increase algas so... better use the blue leds only for the "night period" by my point of view
[/quote]

Ok i thought you were referring to actinics as neons, but i guess it was just the pink that you were referring to neons and its moon light led that give the actinic appearance. Once again i love all the anubias (i think thats what they are)
[/quote]

yes they are anubias


----------

